# Trafshow not showing correct source address



## Jimmy (Feb 17, 2016)

If I run net/trafshow, initially it shows the correct addresses under the source address field.  After a few minutes however, it begins showing the last octet as .0 for every source address, I have to quit the program and relaunch it to correct this.

Can anyone confirm this behaviour?

trafshow-5.2.3 under net/trafshow

My hardware is:

```
[root@diesel /usr/ports/net/trafshow]# uname -a
FreeBSD diesel.steppingstones 10.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p7 #0: Tue Jul  8 06:34:23 UTC 2014  root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

re0@pci0:0:11:0:  class=0x020000 card=0x10ec16f3 chip=0x816710ec rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
  device  = 'RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
```


----------

